# Volcano Lightning pics- Incredible!



## Norton (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome displays of lightning around volcanic eruptions! 
LINK:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...-redoubt-lightning-eruption_12676_600x450.jpg

Here's a sample:






Still looking for the high res gallery for wallpaper use...


----------



## dr.noob (Jun 16, 2012)

x2


----------



## trickson (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice.


----------

